# G0289



## Jamie Dezenzo (Aug 7, 2008)

Per Ortho Coding alert 2008 (Vol.11, No.6) ASCs should still report G0289 because CMS considers performance frequency when it sets the related procedure reimbursement.

My question do you set the price the same as CPT 29877 for G0289? We have not billed this in the past for our facility.

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## mbort (Aug 7, 2008)

our price is the same for both procedures.


----------



## elenax (Aug 8, 2008)

In our office when we bill w/ 'G' codes we apply the same price as the CPT


----------

